# le pudiera haber causado



## miklo3600

Hola a todos:
 
Quisiera comprobar mi traducción en castellano.
 
I am very sorry for any inconvenience that it might have caused you.
Siento mucho cualquier inconveniencia que le pudiera haber causado.
 
Saludos


----------



## jj3118

Lamento mucho por cualquier inconveniencia que le pudiera haber causado.


----------



## miklo3600

Gracias jj3118….
¿y si quisiera decir “I might have caused”? 
 
Lamento mucho por cualquier incovencienca que yo le pude haber causado.
 
No usaría el pasado del subjuntivo porque no hay cambio de sujeto. ¿Así es?

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## jj3118

Si, ya lo entiendes!
saludos


----------



## miklo3600

Gracias de nuevo…
¿Porque no se usa “siento” en esta frase? ¿Hay un ligero cambio de matiz entre “siento” y lamento?

Pensé que los dos significan lo mismo.
 
Saludos


----------



## jj3118

Es que “lamento” no tiene ningún otro significado así como “siento” podría ir desde un sentimiento bien trivial a uno muy fuerte. Es difícil explicar pero en ese caso me queda con lamento.
   espero que te ayude


----------



## mhp

jj3118 said:


> Lamento mucho por cualquier inconveniencia que le pudiera haber causado.



   No se dice "lamentar por algo", sino "lamentar algo" o "lamentarse de/por algo".


----------



## jj3118

La verdad es que "lamento por.."  está bien. También lo que sugirió MHP te sirve.
saludos


----------



## Pinairun

miklo3600 said:


> Gracias de nuevo…
> ¿Porque no se usa “siento” en esta frase? ¿Hay un ligero cambio de matiz entre “siento” y lamento?
> 
> Pensé que los dos significan lo mismo.
> 
> Saludos


 
Lo lamento y Lo siento pueden ser intercambiables cuando significan estar pesarosos por algo.

Pero el verbo "sentir" puede emplearse con muchísimos siginificados diferentes:

Siento alegría.
Siento tristeza.
Siento odio.
Siento amor.
Siento dolor.
Siento placer, etc.

Mientras que "lamento", siempre es sentir pena, arrepentimiento...

Saludos


----------



## mhp

jj3118 said:


> La verdad es que "lamento por.."  está bien. También lo que sugirió MHP te sirve.
> saludos


    ¿Cuál es el complemento directo en «lamento por algo»?


----------



## Rayines

Hola: Por acá creo que diríamos indistintamente: "Siento/Lamento mucho cualquier inconvenien*te* que le pudiera haber causado."


----------



## Ynez

Rayines said:


> Hola: Por acá creo que diríamos indistintamente: "Siento/Lamento mucho cualquier inconvenien*te* que le pudiera haber causado."



Aquí también es normal decirlo con cualquiera de esos inicios pero, aunque el final me parece bien, creo que es más normal:

Siento mucho cualquier inconveniente que le haya podido causar.

o

Lamento cualquier inconveniente que le haya podido causar.


----------



## Rayines

Ynez said:


> Aquí también es normal decirlo con cualquiera de esos inicios pero, aunque el final me parece bien, creo que es más normal:
> 
> Siento mucho cualquier inconveniente que le haya podido causar.
> 
> o
> 
> Lamento cualquier inconveniente que le haya podido causar.


Sí, claro .


----------



## Grammar2

miklo3600 said:


> Gracias jj3118….
> ¿y si quisiera decir “I might have caused”?
> 
> Lamento mucho por cualquier incovencienca que yo le pude haber causado.
> 
> No usaría el pasado del subjuntivo porque no hay cambio de sujeto. ¿Así es?
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda




Siento/lamento mucho cualquier inconveniente que pude/pudiera/podría haber causado.

Grammar2


----------



## Pinairun

Siento mucho las molestias que haya podido causarle.


----------



## aleCcowaN

miklo3600 said:


> Gracias jj3118….
> ¿y si quisiera decir “I might have caused”?
> 
> Lamento mucho por cualquier incovencienca que yo le pude haber causado.
> 
> No usaría el pasado del subjuntivo porque no hay cambio de sujeto. ¿Así es?
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda


Son iguales:

"... que le pudiera haber causado" (I = yo, it = eso, ello, mi gato, etc.)

el subjuntivo (imperfecto o pretérito compuesto, ahora veremos) se incluye por motivos tanto de probabilidad como de cortesía. El poner "pude" cuando se trata de primera persona significa que, o el individuo está seguro de haber ocasionado inconvenientes, o el individuo tiene una personalidad culposa y timorata, o el individuo está siendo excesivamente cortés, casi afectado.

De paso, corrijo la frase pasando de inconveniencia a inconveniente, no porque esté mal sino para ser más universal en el significado ["inconveniencia" sería el término elegido por la mitad de los hablantes para decir lo que la otra mitad expresaríamos como "incomodidad" o "trastorno"; "inconveniente", por el contrario, implica daños, perjuicios e impedimentos, que pueden incluir de todo, pero en general moderados o leves, por eso "no convienen" más que "dañan", e incluyen la acepción de "inconveniencia" que estamos usando aquí]


Rayines said:


> Hola: Por acá creo que diríamos indistintamente: "Siento/Lamento mucho cualquier inconvenien*te* que le pudiera haber causado."





Ynez said:


> Aquí también es normal decirlo con cualquiera de esos inicios pero, aunque el final me parece bien, creo que es más normal:
> 
> Siento mucho cualquier inconveniente que le haya podido causar.
> 
> o
> 
> Lamento cualquier inconveniente que le haya podido causar.


Por el lado de siento/lamento, totalmente de acuerdo, son indistintos, pues el contexto no deja duda de la orientación del sentir hacia la lamentación. Lo demás se maneja con adverbios, aunque los más exagerados suelen acompañar a lamentar: lo siento, lo siento mucho, lo siento/lamento profundamente.

Por el lado del tiempo del subjuntivo, aquí tenemos la típica diferencia España + algunos hispanistas de América en contraste con la América en general.

En España el pretérito perfecto compuesto se usa intensamente y parece haber cedido en parte su valor perfectivo -no del todo, por supuesto-, así que se lo usa no sólo para decir que algo ha ocurrido recientemente ("ha salido hace un rato") sino también para decir que algo comenzó en el pasado y continúa teniendo efecto en el presente ("no he comido en todo el día") y que algo ocurrido en el pasado tiene consecuencias duraderas en el presente que no pueden "evaporarse", generalmente dadas por el conocimiento y la experiencia ("he estudiado inglés durante cuatro años", "¿has estado en Italia?"). En general, el América sólo conservamos el tercer uso ("salió hace un rato", "no comí en todo el día / desde ayer que no como", "¿has estado/estuviste en Italia?").

En consecuencia en América los tiempos compuestos conservan más su valor perfectivo ("he estado en Italia", valor perfectivo, eso ya pasó, pero sus consecuencias perduran hoy, "he estado"). Eso se extiende a todos lo tiempos compuestos del indicativo y del subjuntivo. 

Por eso, mi mente "americana" oye frases como 

"Siento mucho cualquier inconveniente que le haya podido causar"

y no ve nada esencialmente confuso ni deja de percibir el sentido, pero de alguna forma espera que "le pasen la cuenta", como que la cuestión "no ha terminado". Con el "pudiera" hay una referencia al pasado y no quedan "cuentas pendientes de saldar (de este episodio)", sólo la buena educación de retribuir cortesías en caso de darse en el futuro una situación inversa.

Quería comentar esto último, más allá de la corrección de todo lo que se ha dicho, porque después de dos años seguimos discutiendo cosas como "quien dijera tal cosa", y ahora lo han aceptado como un "había dicho" que se usa en América cuando en realidad "dijera" y "había dicho" significan para nosotros dos cosas muy distintas.

Digamos que en América usamos frases tensas ("no comí en todo el día" -¿por qué pretérito simple si tengo hambre ahora?- o "desde ayer que no como") todo por no usar el perfecto compuesto ("no he comido en todo el día"). Exactamente igual de "ciego y sordo" suena las discusiones o preferencias sobre el "pudiera/haya podido" -que es casi más cuestión de estilo- y el "dijera/había dicho", donde allí los papeles se invierten y el "punto ciego" y las frases tensas provienen del otro lado del Atlántico, lo que no considero que sea ningún problemas; pero los libros de gramáticas vienen con ucases y otros arbitrios que sí lo son.


----------



## Ynez

Para que nos aclaremos...¿qué es más normal en Argentina?:

Siento mucho cualquier inconveniente que le pudiera haber causado

o

Siento mucho cualquier inconveniente que le haya podido causar


----------



## Rayines

Ynez said:


> Para que nos aclaremos...¿qué es más normal en Argentina?:
> 
> Siento mucho cualquier inconveniente que le pudiera haber causado
> 
> o
> 
> Siento mucho cualquier inconveniente que le haya podido causar


Siento mucho cualquier inconveniente causado . LOL, no...esperá la respuesta de Ale .
La normal mía, es (para que no me borren el mensaje ): "Siento/Lamento mucho cualquier inconveniente que le pueda haber causado".


----------



## Ynez

Para mí significan exactamente lo mismo:

_que le pueda haber causado/que le haya podido causar/que pudiera haberle causado_


solo veo una posible diferencia en la costumbre que uno tenga de usar más una u otra. En mi caso ya dije que sé que me saldría más la 2, pero todas me parecen normales e iguales en signifcado.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Ynez said:


> Para que nos aclaremos...¿qué es más normal en Argentina?:
> 
> Siento mucho cualquier inconveniente que le pudiera haber causado
> 
> o
> 
> Siento mucho cualquier inconveniente que le haya podido causar


Se usan ambas. 

La primera es más cortés y también se dice en general "por fórmula", es decir, se tiene conciencia de no haber causado ningún inconveniente, o al menos, ninguna demanda que no fuera previsible. La segunda es también cortés pero de algún modo se presume obligación adquirida, ya que el hablante puede decirlo con un matiz de "cola de paja".

En realidad son matices y presunciones, ya que A se lo dice a B y ambos saben quién hizo o no hizo qué a quién.

Frases del mismo tipo se dicen con distintos tiempos de verbo, muchas veces por imitación, y en general la gente no es analítica con respecto al tiempo que elige. En realidad la elección del imperfecto del subjuntivo es la más común para el verbo poder y su uso presume una cierta probabilidad de que el hablante haya ocasionado algún inconveniente del que no es consciente, y para nosotros "haya podido + infinitivo" no aporta ningún matiz claro a ese respecto. 

Mi propia frase "el imperfecto del subjuntivo implica una cierta probabilidad de que el hablante haya ocasionado algún inconveniente" te aclara el uso de ambos tiempos y lo perfectivo o no perfectivo de los tiempos compuestos: el imperfecto del subjuntivo dice "puede que sí haya ocasionado o puede que no haya ocasionado". Para nosotros "haya podido" no le transmite claramente al tiempo compuesto las cualidades probabilísticas que "pudiera" conserva, o las confunde esperando alguna consecuencia presente de esa probabilidad -lo que ya expliqué para el pretérito perfecto-.

Si alguien me dice a mí "lamento mucho cualquier inconveniente que le haya podido ocasionar" lo tomaré como algo falso o dicho mecánicamente, como "los inconvenientes que sé que te ocasioné ¡lola(mento)! ¡bancátela! esto es lo máximo que vas a recibir de mí". Mejor dicho, espero que sea en esa situación donde se aplique, ya que, repito, es algo que A me dice a mí (B), y ambos sabemos de qué estamos hablando.

Hay muchas otras formas de expresar lo mismo

Discúlpeme si le ocasioné algún inconveniente/ si lo molesté de algún modo. (No se tiene conciencia de haber ocasionado alguno. Formas típicas de la gente sencilla).
Siento mucho cualquier inconveniente que le pudiera haber ocasionado (No se tiene conciencia de haber ocasionado alguno. Forma más "cortesana")
Lamento mucho los inconvenientes que le haya ocasionado. (se tiene perfecta conciencia de que al menos ciertos actos, conductas y demandas fueron o pueden haber sido un inconveniente para la persona)

[La de Inés es la frase intermedia entre la primera y la segunda]
[Post #19 de Ynez: Par mí tienen parecido pero implican probabilidades y compromisos diferentes, si no, para qué tantos tiempos de verbo ¿No? Además todo comenzó con la pregunta de Miklo y el "might" y su significado en esa frase en inglés, que hasta que alguien me desdiga, significa que el hablante no es consciente de haber ocasionado ningún problema, al menos fuera de lo ordinario - By the way, Ynez, suerte que cambiaste el texto de ese post ... si no todo el futuro habría sido diferente  -]


----------



## Ynez

aleCcowaN said:


> Si alguien me dice a mí "lamento mucho cualquier inconveniente que le haya podido ocasionar" lo tomaré como algo falso o *dicho mecánicamente*, como "los inconvenientes que sé que te ocasioné ¡lola(mento)! ¡bancátela! esto es lo máximo que vas a recibir de mí".



No sé, ale, pero el hecho de que digas que te parecería mecánico me hace pensar que es la más normal...


----------



## aleCcowaN

Ynez said:


> No sé, ale, pero el hecho de que digas que te parecería mecánico me hace pensar que es la más normal...


No sé, en general creo que esa fama que tenemos los latinoamericanos de ser muy amables proviene de usar subjuntivos y condicionales en todas partes y además que las cosas se perciben como que quien las dice las dice sentidamente. Por eso yo digo mecánico en un sentido negativo y no le atribuyo gran frecuencia.

Quizá la percepción también cambie a la inversa. Estando en España me acostumbré a que el trato directo y ciertas formas verbales no tenían la intención de ser ríspidas o antipáticas por definición. Si aplico el sentido inverso imagino que los españoles podríais opinar que los latinoamericanos somos dubitativos, remilgosos y de esconder nuestras motivaciones.


----------



## Ynez

aleCcowaN said:


> Quizá la percepción también cambie a la inversa. Estando en España me acostumbré a que el trato directo y ciertas formas verbales no tenían la intención de ser ríspidas o antipáticas por definición. Si aplico el sentido inverso imagino que los españoles podríais opinar que los latinoamericanos somos dubitativos, remilgosos y de esconder nuestras motivaciones.



Creo que es a ti a quien le gusta comparar o hacer generalizaciones sobre los españoles. A mí personalmente no me parece que hablemos tan diferente ni que seamos tan distintos como tú a veces pareces opinar.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Ynez said:


> Creo que es a ti a quien le gusta comparar o hacer generalizaciones sobre los españoles. A mí personalmente no me parece que hablemos tan diferente ni que seamos tan distintos como tú a veces pareces opinar.


Primero, no te remontes que mal cometa eres.

Aclara primero qué consideras tú que corresponde en castellano -del lugar que te apetezca- para la frase que preguntó Miklo y que es el tema del hilo, y no otro:

"I am very sorry for any inconvenience that it might have caused you."

especialmente ese "might" con absoluta precisión y fidelidad a su original del inglés, y sin importar con qué frecuencia la oyes en la feria del mercado o no.

Todas mis respuestas fueron en función de que tu intervención en este hilo fue para responder y aclarar cosas de esa pregunta. Si no fue así, borra tus posteos; si fue así, atiende a lo que se te dice.

En función a tu respuesta al mensaje N°1, te contestaré todo lo demás.


----------



## mhp

Rayines said:


> Siento mucho cualquier inconveniente causado . LOL, no...esperá la respuesta de Ale .
> La normal mía, es (para que no me borren el mensaje ): "Siento/Lamento mucho cualquier inconveniente que le pueda haber causado".





aleCcowaN said:


> Si alguien me dice a mí "lamento mucho cualquier inconveniente que le haya podido ocasionar" lo tomaré como algo falso o dicho mecánicamente, como "los inconvenientes que sé que te ocasioné ¡lola(mento)! ¡bancátela! esto es lo máximo que vas a recibir de mí".


aleCcowaN, no entiendo si estás diciendo que hay una diferencia de matiz entre ‘causar’ y ‘ocasionar’, o si hay una diferencia entre ‘poder haber causado’ y ‘haber podido causar’, o si cómo lo ha dicho Rayines te suena como algo falso, o...

   PD. A propósito, ¿qué quiere decir « no te remontes que mal cometa eres» (Don’t fly because you are bad kite)? ¿Es una manera de decir «cállate que no sabes de que estás hablando» o es un dicho argentino (?) que significa otra cosa?


----------



## aleCcowaN

mhp said:


> aleCcowaN, no entiendo si estás diciendo que hay una diferencia de matiz entre ‘causar’ y ‘ocasionar’, o si hay una diferencia entre ‘poder haber causado’ y ‘haber podido causar’, o si cómo lo ha dicho Rayines te suena como algo falso, o...


La diferencia es con el tiempo verbal "haya podido causar/ocasionar" frente a "pudiera haber causado/ocasionado". Claramente la primera tiene un tiempo compuesto perfectivo, y la segunda está completamente amortiguada con el subjuntivo y las formas no personales. [Ocasionar y causar tienen diferencias, pero ocurre como con muchas otras parejas de términos -eficacia y eficiencia, disolvente y diluyente, defecto y desperfecto, etc.- que la gente no se preocupa en precisarlas]

Aquí el tema nace con el "might" original, y bien tú puedes hacer la aclaración. Lo que me suena falso de la frase con el "haya podido" es su "inmediatez", ya que lo dije aquí, antes y docenas de veces: en América, cuando no se sigue un patrón hispanista, el pretérito perfecto cumpuesto es un pretérito "incompleto"; las cosas "no han pasado del todo", por lo menos continúa escuchándose "un eco" en el presente. En América el aspecto -gramaticalmente hablando- de los tiempos compuestos, pero muy especialmente del pretérito perfecto compuesto del indicativo o del subjuntivo no es igual (sí lo son el modo y el tiempo). [Y los que no opinan así y dicen que todo es igual me suenan a daltónicos diciendo que el verde es un color imaginario inventado por almas complejas y atormentadas; quizá por eso suelen tener problemas con los semáforos]

Si alguien me pisa un pie, espero que inmediatamente me diga "discúlpeme, no fue mi intención pisarlo" o "discúlpeme por haberlo pisado", no "discúlpeme que lo haya pisado" pues en ese caso sacaría muy rápido ambos pies del camino. El típico _gag_ del viejo vodevil: "discúlpeme que lo haya pisado ¡Uy! discúlpeme que le haya encajado un codazo en el hígado ¡Ay! discúlpeme que le haya echado encima toda esa agua caliente..."


mhp said:


> PD. A propósito, ¿qué quiere decir « no te remontes que mal cometa eres» (Don’t fly because you are bad kite)? ¿Es una manera de decir «cállate que no sabes de que estás hablando» o es un dicho argentino (?) que significa otra cosa?





> *remontar**.*
> *...*
> *11. *prnl. Subir, ir hacia  arriba. U. t. en sent.  fig.
> *...*
> *13. *prnl.  Ascender por el aire. U.  t. c. tr. _Remontar el  vuelo._
> *14. *prnl.  Enojarse, irritarse.
> ...
> 
> _Real Academia  Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


No te remontes que no eres cometa, o que mal cometa eres, es una forma de decir "no te agités, preocupes, sientas ofendido, sulfures, enojes, irrites, ensoberbezcas (o cualquier acción que implique endurecimiento u ofuscación) que no hay motivo para ello o que no te asiste razón en ello". La versión argentina es "no te remontés que no sos barrilete" (o no das para barrilete) aunque creo que los unidimensionales de hoy día se manejan na' más con el "pará un cachito".


----------

